# Sound issues with NES Classic



## 03bgood (Dec 28, 2016)

So I just finally booted up the NES Classic and everything seems fine at first, but when I started to play StarTropics and went into the first dungeon, the enemies make a lower pitched sound, when destroyed. Then in Super Mario Bros., the same thing happens with you break open bricks as big Mario, and then in Kirby's Adventure, when you spit out a star projectile at an enemy and it kills it. Is this normal or an HDMI related issue?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 28, 2016)

You should be aware that the NES Classic edition is just an emulation box and not meant to play games accurately. If you want to play games accurately then go get a real NES with their respective games (or an everdrive)


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 28, 2016)

-snip-

Anyway from the earlier videos the folks at nesdev heard the sounds and were not impressed.
https://forums.nesdev.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15073

To that end you will be waiting on the thing being hacked and more accurate emulators ported to it, or maybe for Nintendo to achieve competence in this regard. Or you could take the easier route and shove a good emulator into your TV by whatever means you have available.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Dec 28, 2016)

03bgood said:


> So nobody on GBAtemp can help m with that issue? Nice to know how polite everyone is on this site!


It's not an "issue", but rather just how the NES Classic works. It cannot be helped, or fixed.
-snip-


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 28, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> -snip-
> 
> Anyway from the earlier videos the folks at nesdev heard the sounds and were not impressed.
> https://forums.nesdev.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15073
> ...



Still looks better than the garbage emulator they programmed for the Wii U. That being said, the NES mini has already been hacked, in a sense, but I'll wait till we can load Nestopia. This is why unofficial emulators are always 100% better than official ones in every way, looks like Nintendo pulled a Sega and used shitty emulation XD


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 28, 2016)

There's only like, what, two people on here who have an NES Classic, what did people expect, everyone to have one? XD


----------



## Hungry Friend (Dec 28, 2016)

Another game I noticed with sound issues is Double Dragon 2 when I watched video footage. The hit sounds are way off but generally speaking it's nothing game breaking as far as I could tell, but I've never actually used this emulator, just watched video footage but yeah the sound is pretty wonky at times compared to Nestopia. One would think that given the limited number of games, cord issues etc that at least the emulation would be better than freely available emulators.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm surprised my comment wasnt deleted when @zoogie comment was just as helpful.

Mods have some real thin skin and need to learn what flaming means.


----------

